# 20 baby rats in Oregon



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out this ad on Craigslist in Oregon, western part of the state in Albany

[email protected]


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I forwarded it to a friend in Oregon who is in love with my girls..


----------

